# Very simple and useless DIY Eheim intake.



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Great write up! When will this be translated into "American"?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Smart!! Considering the price that could be a good alternative for many people. But you would definetely want to paint it black...


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Great and very useful idea. Thanks for posting


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Krylon Fusion paint comes in a spray can, so even the very slow witted among us can paint those black - after all the extremely slow witted are able to do great works of public art on buildings, fences, rail cars, subway trains, etc. using the same form of paint:icon_eek:

PVC is a DIYers best friend!


----------



## Hipuks (Mar 14, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Krylon Fusion paint comes in a spray can, so even the very slow witted among us can paint those black - after all the extremely slow witted are able to do great works of public art on buildings, fences, rail cars, subway trains, etc. using the same form of paint:icon_eek:
> 
> PVC is a DIYers best friend!


If the slow witted can use it, then I would probably be able to use it. I got that advice from other people too, about Krylon Fusion Paint. It's just that right now I'm in money saving mode.
How long that mode will last...who knows...my 20g is fairly empty...


----------



## MemphisBob (May 2, 2007)

> .....but I don't know what they're called.


My nominee for best line evar in a DYI writeup.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh yes, you can use Krylon without fear. Hey Hipuks, you just saved a lot of money for a lot of people


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

Instead if the threaded connection connecting the two 90's, you could use a Fips X Slip 90:










And a "street" 90 (Slip x Spigot):










It would fit more snugly around the rim as well.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

This looks EXACTLY like the U-shaped PVC set-up I made to drain my tank to 50% every weekend. I hang it on the lip of my tank, the holes are drilled right up to the 50% level and then it's attached ot my Python hose and run out to my front yard and my potted plants get the water. Automatically stops at 50%, then the Python is threaded back into the house, attached to the bathroom sink and reverse to fill back up. Works great. A bit cumbersome and unattractive IMHO for permanent intake on the tank though....painted black or dark green might wortk though....


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

rich815 said:


> This looks EXACTLY like the U-shaped PVC set-up I made to drain my tank to 50% every weekend. I hang it on the lip of my tank, the holes are drilled right up to the 50% level and then it's attached ot my Python hose and run out to my front yard and my potted plants get the water. Automatically stops at 50%, then the Python is threaded back into the house, attached to the bathroom sink and reverse to fill back up. Works great. A bit cumbersome and unattractive IMHO for permanent intake on the tank though....painted black or dark green might wortk though....


Ditto.

Drain (I removed the section that goes in the tank):









Fill:


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't upload a pic as I'm maxed out on attachments, but here's a link to a similar diy I tied into a water changer on my 180, using an FX5 to both drain the tank, and pull water out of the water storage tank. Super fast. Sorry, you need to log in to view.
http://bb.wetwebmedia.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1975&start=0


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

my intake for my DIY canister filter looks even more ugly then yours  at least the holes i drilled


----------



## Hipuks (Mar 14, 2008)

marcinsmok said:


> Oh yes, you can use Krylon without fear. Hey Hipuks, you just saved a lot of money for a lot of people


That's the intention. I do these very basic DIY's because I have no skills and I want to show people who have no skills that it's possible to save yourself some money.
I might do a spraybar later on, and if I do that, I'll buy the Krylon paint and paint both suckers black.



PDX-PLT said:


> Instead if the threaded connection connecting the two 90's, you could use a Fips X Slip 90:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will keep that in mind. For the record, I just went to home depot, and was like, oh, this fits into that, and that into that other part. Cool! That's all I need!
I have no knowledge whatsoever of plumbing.



redman88 said:


> my intake for my DIY canister filter looks even more ugly then yours  at least the holes i drilled


Hey, if we wanted perfect craftsmanship we would buy the stuff, made by some cold machine that doesn't know what it's like to have emotions, or to make misplaced holes.
Human error ftw!


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

A little side note: I love going to home depot and rummage around in their very unorganized plumbing section and just play with the pieces I can find... 

Because of this I am getting a "toy set" for my 2 year old son together... he seems to be enjoying this, too.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, so here's the mess that I used to replace the intake of my FX5. This filter does a fantastic job of eliminating the pain of water changes. The pipe on the lower right draws from my storage tank, the upper obviously from the tank. Initially I just wanted to replace the intake with something a little more clog prood than the stock strainer, which by the way is advertised as 'virtually clog proof'. Maybe in a plant-less tank. But you know what it's like when your standing in front of the pvc plumbing section of Home Depot. Wheels start turning.:icon_roll


----------

